# Was kaufen Sie am kommenden Freitag



## waldy (19 November 2021)

Hallo
Was kaufen Sie am kommenden Freitag?
Ich überlege nach eine Festplatte ab 4 TB.
Gruß


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 November 2021)

Zu Thanksgiving eine Festplatte mit vier Truthahnbällchen?


----------



## maxder2te (20 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Was kaufen Sie am kommenden Freitag?
> Ich überlege nach eine Festplatte ab 4 TB.
> Gruß


Am Morgen ein paar Semmeln und ein Croissant beim Bäcker.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 November 2021)

Ich kaufe mir Freitags immer eine Ananas und ein paar Grapefruit zusätzlich zum normalen Einkauf.


----------



## dekuika (20 November 2021)

Was kauft Waldy?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 November 2021)

oooo, Waldy,

Was ziehst du dich jeder Freitag rein?


----------



## dekuika (20 November 2021)

Vielleicht Rum zum laufen.


----------



## waldy (20 November 2021)

Hallo
Ich mache jeden Freitag InBetriebNahme. 

Für jenigen wer weiß noch nicht was ist das, ich erkläre - ich Nehme Einkauf s Wagner und betreibe mich mit Einkaufswagen In Lebensmitteln Geschäft ( Einkaufen ).
Gruß


----------



## dekuika (20 November 2021)

Ich mach eher AusRegalNahme.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich mache jeden Freitag InBetriebNahme.
> 
> Für jenigen wer weiß noch nicht was ist das, ich erkläre - ich Nehme Einkauf s Wagner und betreibe mich mit Einkaufswagen In Lebensmitteln Geschäft ( Einkaufen ).
> Gruß


Einbildung ist ja auch eine Form von Bildung, zumindest dem Namen nach.


----------



## Captain Future (20 November 2021)

Irgenwie bin ich zu Doof...... Ich verstehe seine Texte nicht.... und bekomme davon Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Irgenwie bin ich zu Doof...... Ich verstehe seine Texte nicht.... und bekomme davon Kopfschmerzen.


Es gibt hier also doch noch jemand der versucht es zu verstehen 😅


----------



## waldy (20 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es gibt hier also doch noch jemand der versucht es zu verstehen 😅


Vielleicht einigen verstehen das nicht, und jemand hat komischeweise plötzlich letztes Jahr meine Passwort bei Forum gegnack.
 Nicht wahr Delter?

Gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Was kaufen Sie am kommenden Freitag?
> Ich überlege nach eine Festplatte ab 4 TB.
> Gruß


Sag @waldy – bist Du im Kaufrausch, letzte Woche ein neues Smartphone und jetzt auch eine neue Festplatte?

Nebenbei: Kann dein 32-Bit Windows 7 überhaupt 4 TB verwalten / adressieren?


----------



## dekuika (20 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Sag @waldy – bist Du im Kaufrausch, letzte Woche ein neues Smartphone und jetzt auch eine neue Festplatte?
> 
> Nebenbei: Kann dein 32-Bit Windows 7 überhaupt 4 TB verwalten / adressieren?


Die Festplatte ist vermutlich für das neue Handy.


----------



## Mrtain (20 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Vielleicht einigen verstehen das nicht, und jemand hat komischeweise plötzlich letztes Jahr meine Passwort bei Forum gegnack.
> Nicht wahr Delter?
> 
> Gruß


Dein Passwort war aber nicht zufällig 123456?


----------



## waldy (20 November 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Dein Passwort war aber nicht zufällig


Warum war? Vielleicht noch aktuell


----------



## waldy (20 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Du im Kaufrausch


Nein, ich möchte mir eigentlich Festplatte kaufen. Und mehr Punkte sprechen für HDD Festplatte.
Meine erste HDD externe Festplatte ist schon fast ca. 20 Jahre alt und die Daten bis jetzt sind noch nicht verloren gegangen.
In Vergleich zum SSD Hersteller geben nur 5 Jahre Garantie.
Es geht auch nicht nur um Geschwindigkeit Übertragung, sondern , dass in nächster 20-30 Jahre Daten bleiben auf Träger und gehen nicht verloren.
Gruß


----------



## dekuika (20 November 2021)

Und wenn die HDD herunterfällt?


----------



## Captain Future (20 November 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Dein Passwort war aber nicht zufällig 123456?


Nein Waldy sein Passwort war 123456 ohne Fragezeichen


----------



## waldy (20 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Nein Waldy sein Passwort war 123456 ohne Fragezeichen


Aha, siehst du, deine Kopfschmerzen sind plötzlich Weg 
Gruß


----------



## waldy (20 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Und wenn die HDD herunterfällt


Lösung ist einfach.
Auf eine Festplatte zwei Partitionen erstellen.
Und immer Daten duplizieren.
Wenn eine Partition wegen Stöße geht kaputt.
Zweite Partition bleibt Heil.
Gruß


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 November 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Dein Passwort war aber nicht zufällig 123456?


Der hat es geändert..

Vieleicht ist es jetz:
HEX 1E240 oder
OCT 361100 oder
BIN  1 1110 0010 0100 0000


----------



## JSEngineering (20 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Lösung ist einfach.
> Auf eine Festplatte zwei Partitionen erstellen.
> Und immer Daten duplizieren.
> Wenn eine Partition wegen Stöße geht kaputt.
> ...


Dann wohl eher


			https://www.amazon.de/LaCie-Rugged-Shuttle-External-Portable/dp/B07S4N6ZCR
		


steht aber nicht, ob die säurefest ist


----------



## waldy (20 November 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Dann wohl eher
> https://www.amazon.de/LaCie-Rugged-Shuttle-External-Portable/dp/B07S4N6ZCR


Was da fehlt- das ist  Schocksensoren.

Ich suche externe Festplatte mit eingebautem  Schocksensoren.

Gruß


----------



## dekuika (20 November 2021)

Hm, da wäre ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen. Aber, wIe partitionierst Du die Controlplatine?U


waldy schrieb:


> Lösung ist einfach.
> Auf eine Festplatte zwei Partitionen erstellen.
> Und immer Daten duplizieren.
> Wenn eine Partition wegen Stöße geht kaputt.
> ...


----------



## escride1 (20 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Lösung ist einfach.
> Auf eine Festplatte zwei Partitionen erstellen.
> Und immer Daten duplizieren.
> Wenn eine Partition wegen Stöße geht kaputt.
> ...


Das ist jetzt n Scherz, oder @waldy ?


----------



## JSEngineering (20 November 2021)

escride1 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt n Scherz, oder @waldy ?


 Scherz?
 Warum?

So lange er dran denkt, dass die Partitionen säurefest sind (https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/frage-wegen-hdd-und-ssd-externe-festplatten.105884/post-809038)


----------



## dekuika (20 November 2021)

Da gibt es so eine Schutzcreme.


----------



## escride1 (20 November 2021)

Ja, meine Frage bleibt...
war das hier oben n Scherz und Dein verlinkter Beitrag auch oder glaubt ers echt?


----------



## dekuika (20 November 2021)

Wenn der MBR (Sektor 1) betroffen ist, nützt auch das spiegeln nichts.


----------



## JSEngineering (20 November 2021)

escride1 schrieb:


> Ja, meine Frage bleibt...
> war das hier oben n Scherz und Dein verlinkter Beitrag auch oder glaubt ers echt?


das wird wohl auf ewig ein Geheimnis dieses Forums bleiben


----------



## waldy (20 November 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> So lange er dran denkt, dass die Partitionen säurefest sind


Es verkauft externe Festplatte Wasserdicht- entsprechend bestimmte Zeit auch Säure Fest ( in erste Minuten).

SSD Festplatte entgegen sind offen mit seine Elektronik Bauteile auf Platine.
Was bedeutet, dass es sofort in erste Sekunden nach Kontakt mit Säure Elektronik bzw Speicher wird beschädigt von Säure.

Gruß


----------



## dekuika (20 November 2021)

ADATA HD710 Pro - 4 TB, externe Festplatte mit USB 3.2 Gen.1, IP68-Schutzklasse, schwarz,langlebig, wasserdicht und staubdicht mit militärischer Zähigkeit in mehrschichtigen Festplatten​Nimm die hier. Da kannst Du sogar drauf schießen, glaub ich.


----------



## waldy (20 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> ADATA HD710 Pro


Jep, das habe ich schon in Visier.
Warte auf Angebote bei Amazon 
Gruß


----------



## waldy (20 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wenn der MBR (Sektor 1) betroffen ist, nützt auch das spiegeln nichts.


Es gibt welche Tools, MBR Sektor wiederherstellen.
Oder du meinst - es hilft nicht?
Gruß


----------



## dekuika (20 November 2021)

Kann klappen, oder nicht. Glückssache. Verlassen würde ich mich nicht drauf.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> und jemand hat komischeweise plötzlich letztes Jahr meine Passwort bei Forum gegnack.
> Nicht wahr Delter?


Geknackt ist deutlich übertrieben. Die Ursache hast du ja selbst gesetzt. Viel zu knacken gab es ja nicht.

Und wie sagte @dingo damals:


> dingo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zitat Chris Sanders:
> > Ein Passwort ist nur so schwer zu knacken, wie sein Benutzer selbst….


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2021)

sag mal Waldy was sind das für Daten, weswegen du
dir solche Sorgen machst?
Und sind das wirklich so viele?


----------



## waldy (20 November 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> sag mal Waldy was sind das für Daten, weswegen du
> dir solche Sorgen machst?


Als Jugendlicher ich war ich habe vielen Fotos gemacht, auch mit Digitalkamera.
Und darauf bezieht sich meine Ursprüngliche Frage, bezüglich Sichere Daten Träger.
Gruß


----------



## waldy (20 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Geknackt ist deutlich übertrieben. Die Ursache hast du ja selbst gesetzt. Viel zu knacken gab es ja nicht.


Doch, erst Mal müsste überhaupt auf diese Idee kommen. Zusammen zwei Sachen vergleichen, was habe ich geschrieben und was habe ich damit gemeint 
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Als *Jugendlicher* ich war ich habe vielen Fotos gemacht, auch mit Digitalkamera.


???
Da gab es doch noch keine Digitalkameras??


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Doch, erst Mal müsste überhaupt auf diese Idee kommen. Zusammen zwei Sachen vergleichen, was habe ich geschrieben und was habe ich damit gemeint


Naja, das ist einfachste Logik, präsentiert auf einem silbernen Tablett.
Also keine große Leistung von mir.


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Lösung ist einfach.
> Auf eine Festplatte zwei Partitionen erstellen.
> Und immer Daten duplizieren.
> Wenn eine Partition wegen Stöße geht kaputt.
> ...


So ein Schwachsinn.
Wenn bei einer aktuellen Platte ein Kopf aufsetzt, dann ist die Platte Schrott.
Natürlich kann man die Daten von einem professionellen Datenretter wieder herstellen lassen, aber das kannst du dir nicht leisten.

Genau der gleiche Schwachsinn beim Thema Säureschutz.
Die Instandsetzung einer durch Säure beschädigten Platine ist aufwendig.
Ein simpler Platinentausch funktioniert vielleicht noch bei einer 250GB aber kaum mehr bei einer 4TB Platte.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Lösung ist einfach.
> Auf eine Festplatte zwei Partitionen erstellen.
> Und immer Daten duplizieren.
> Wenn eine Partition wegen Stöße geht kaputt.
> Zweite Partition bleibt Heil.


Aha, eine neue RAID Variante. Lass es dir am besten gleich patentieren 😉


----------



## waldy (20 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ein simpler Platinentausch funktioniert vielleicht noch bei einer 250GB aber kaum mehr bei einer 4TB Platte.


Wo ist unterschied 250 GB und 4 TB?
Funktion Aufbau ist gleich.
Oben drauf Steuerungsplatine. Und wird mit Kabel Band verbunden.
Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Als Jugendlicher ich war ich habe vielen Fotos gemacht, auch mit Digitalkamera.
> Und darauf bezieht sich meine Ursprüngliche Frage, bezüglich Sichere Daten Träger.
> Gruß


Ich habe auf meinen iPhone 2846 Fotos
die Belegen 3,34GB, dann hast du aber 
ganz schön viele Fotos!?


----------



## waldy (20 November 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> die Belegen 3,34GB


Bei mir sind ca. 100 GB ( genau weiß ich nicht).
Da sind nicht nur Fotos, auch Digitale Video.
Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (20 November 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meinen iPhone 2846 Fotos
> die Belegen 3,34GB, dann hast du aber
> ganz schön viele Fotos!?


Ja, Helmut, aber im Gegensatz zu Dir hat waldy mit der DigitalFotografie schon angefangen, bevor sie erfunden war - wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Blockmove (21 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Wo ist unterschied 250 GB und 4 TB?
> Funktion Aufbau ist gleich.
> Oben drauf Steuerungsplatine. Und wird mit Kabel Band verbunden.
> Gruß


Vorschlag:
Kauf 2 gleiche 4TB Platten, spiel deine Daten drauf (gerne auch mit 2 Partitionen) und dann tauscht du die Platinen.
Ist ja soweit kein Problem. Ein paar Schrauben und ein paar Steckverbindungen.
Und dann schaust du, wieweit deine Daten auf beiden Platten noch lesbar sind.

Früher waren Platten recht doof.
Die Lesekopf-Positionen für die Sektoren waren in der Firmware und auf einer Scheibe waren die Verwaltungsinformationen drauf.
Mit den entsprechenden Tools der Hersteller konnten diese auch wieder hergestellt werden. Platinentausch war kein Problem.
Heute ist es anders. Heute sind für die Positionierung des Lesekopfs viele scheiben- und kopfspezifische Parameter notwendig.
Bei den meisten Platten sind diese nun auf einem Speicherchip auf der Steuerplatine gespeichert.


----------



## Holzmichl (21 November 2021)

@waldy
Wenn Dir deine Daten so hoch und heilig sind und deine Lagerumgebung so anspruchsvoll, musst Du eigentlich auf ein LTO Bandlaufwerk gehen 
Die Daten sollten dann angeblich 30 Jahre halten und robuster geht eigentlich nicht als Speichermedium (außer bei ner Steintafel)
Natürlich in regelmäßigen Abständen alles auf ein anderes Band sichern und wegpacken.


----------



## dekuika (21 November 2021)

Wenn Dir Deine Fotos so wichtig sind, solltest du in eine Cloud hochladen. Da sind sie vor herabfallen, Wasser und Säure geschützt. Und vor Datenverlust auch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2021)

Ich frage mich ja, wenn ich private Daten sichern möchte, wie kommt man da darauf das die Festplatte Säuren überlebenden sollte???


----------



## waldy (21 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, wenn ich private Daten sichern möchte, wie kommt man da darauf das die Festplatte Säuren überlebenden sollte???


Hi Delta, du hast immer Gute Gedanken gemacht 
Ich habe natürlich mehrere Festplatten 
Als Säure es war einfach Beispiel gewesen, bezüglich was ist robuster- HDD oder SSD.
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ich habe natürlich mehrere Festplatten
> Als Säure es war einfach Beispiel gewesen, bezüglich was ist robuster- HDD oder SSD.
> Gruß


Das ist aber so unnötig wie ein Kropf. Wenn dann mache ich mir doch Gedanken was will ich machen, wie schnell muss es sein, wie oft benötige ich sie, wie lange soll sie funktionieren.

Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe, dann frage ich doch auch nicht den Händler ob es die Rallye Dakar überleben würde sondern ich rede über meinen tatsächlichen Bedarfsfall/Bedürfnisse...


----------



## waldy (21 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> würde sondern ich rede über meinen tatsächlichen Bedarfsfall/Bedürfnisse...


Das ist klar.
Nur entsprechend fragst du dich selber- welches Auto hält länger, damit kannst du ohne Panne/ Reparieren längst benutzen.

Für mich die Frage war, am welche Daten Träger sind am längsten " MHD" - Daten ohne Verlust aufbewahren.

Und für mich spricht es momentan in Richtung HDD.

HDD hat nur eine Nachteil - langsam bei Daten Übertragung.
In andere Position nur als "+" sich bezeichnet.

Gruß


----------



## dekuika (21 November 2021)

Du kannst eine HDD beschreiben, sie in einen Safe legen und 20 Jahre lang vor jeglicher Strahlung, Stößen, Säure oder Ähnlichem schützen, hast aber keine Garantie, dass nicht nach 10 Jahren ein passives Bauelement auf der Platine z.B. Elko wegen Produktionsmängeln (ob gewollt sei dahingestellt) aufgibt und Du keinen Zugriff mehr auf Deine Daten hast. Wenn Du das unbedingt vermeiden willst, bleibt nur eine Cloud. Oder Du sicherst alles auf mindestens 2 physischen Laufwerken und überprüfst sie ständig auf Fehler. (Raid-Controller). 2 Partitionen reichen da nicht.


----------



## roboticBeet (21 November 2021)

... und vor allem musst du den Unterschied zwischen Datenverfügbarkeit (RAID, Cloudspeicher, ...) und einem echten Backup kennen. Wenn du eine Datei (versehentlich) aus einem RAID oder einem Cloudspeicher etc. löscht, ist sie auch weg.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Du kannst eine HDD beschreiben, sie in einen Safe legen und 20 Jahre lang vor jeglicher Strahlung, Stößen, Säure oder Ähnlichem schützen


Und am besten den Schlüssel entsorgen. Die größte Gefahr ist doch anscheinend er selbst.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Nur entsprechend fragst du dich selber- welches Auto hält länger, damit kannst du ohne Panne/ Reparieren längst benutzen.


Ein Rallye Dakar Auto hält sicher keine 20.000km im normalen Straßenverkehr, kostet aber das 10fache zu einem Auto das 300.000km hält


----------



## Oberchefe (21 November 2021)

> Wenn Dir deine Daten so hoch und heilig sind und deine Lagerumgebung so anspruchsvoll, musst Du eigentlich auf ein LTO Bandlaufwerk gehen



Vor einigen Jahren wurde uns für diesen Zweck noch die MO-Disk verkauft: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magneto_Optical_Disk

Das scheitert aber im Zweifelsfall an bezahlbaren Geräten falls das Originalgerät nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## dekuika (21 November 2021)

Jetzt bist Du aber schon ein paar Jährchen zurück gegangen.


----------



## dekuika (21 November 2021)

Damals war auch Tesafilm im Gespräch. 10 GB pro Rolle glaub ich.


----------



## Blockmove (21 November 2021)

Vernünftige Backup-Konzepte sind immer mehrstufig, auf verschiedenen Medien und an verschiedenen Orten.
Für den Privatanwender ist zur Zeit Cloudspeicher am sinnvollsten.
Ich nutze auf meinen Rechnern Duplicati https://www.duplicati.com/ und 100GB Cloudspeicher bei meinem Provider.
Der Cluodspeicher kostet rund 2€ im Monat. Duplicati ist kostenlos und hat den Vorteil, dass es Backups verschlüsselt.
Das hat natürlich Vorteile bei Cloudspeicher.
Für meine Dokumente, Rechnungen, Steuer, Versicherungsunterlagen, usw. nutze ich ecodms https://www.ecodms.de/index.php/de/ als Dokumentenmanagementsystem.
Lokal habe ich einen Homeserver / ein NAS auf Basis von openmediavault https://www.openmediavault.org/.
Die Daten sind dort auf 3 Stück 4TB-Festplatten im Raid5-Verbund abgelegt.
Von den wichtigen Daten erfolgt wöchentlich ein Backup in die Cloud.
Wenig wichtigere Daten werden unregelmässig auf externe Platten gespeichert.
Da openmediavault recht schlank ist, wird die System-SSD per Clonezilla https://clonezilla.org/ auf einem 64GB USB-Stick gesichert.
Weil ich modulare Konzepte mag, laufen die meisten Anwendungen (ecodms, TVHeadend, duplicati, emby, Influxdb, Grafana, ...) in Docker-Containern.
Hier erfolgt die Sicherung auch auf einem 64GB USB-Stick.
Von den USB-Sticks lässt sich das System in kurzer Zeit auch wieder herstellen.

Zur Verwaltung / Sicherung von Passworten nehme ich KeepassXC https://keepassxc.org/
Die Daten werden regelmässig ausgedruckt und kommen dann in ein Bankschließfach.

So waldy jetzt kennst du mein Sicherungskonzept

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## dekuika (21 November 2021)

Vorbildlich.
Viel besser geht es im Heimbereich wohl kaum.
Wäre auch IMHO nicht nötig.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Heute ist es anders. Heute sind für die Positionierung des Lesekopfs viele scheiben- und kopfspezifische Parameter notwendig.
> Bei den meisten Platten sind diese nun auf einem Speicherchip auf der Steuerplatine gespeichert.


Da sehe ich kein Problem  waldy lötet auch die Chips um:








						Reflow-Löten mit dem Bügeleisen
					

Bei Musterplatinen ist das SMD-Löten von Hand noch praktikabel, aber schon für eine Kleinstserie lohnt das Reflow-Verfahren mit Pastenschablone und Lötofen oder Heizplatte. Für letztere lässt sich prima ein altes Bügeleisen „upcyceln“: Wenn man etwas Steuer-Elektronik nachrüstet, kann man sogar...




					www.heise.de


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 November 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Dein Passwort war aber nicht zufällig 123456?





Blockmove schrieb:


> Vernünftige Backup-Konzepte sind immer mehrstufig, auf verschiedenen Medien und an verschiedenen Orten.
> Für den Privatanwender ist zur Zeit Cloudspeicher am sinnvollsten.
> Ich nutze auf meinen Rechnern Duplicati https://www.duplicati.com/ und 100GB Cloudspeicher bei meinem Provider.
> Der Cluodspeicher kostet rund 2€ im Monat. Duplicati ist kostenlos und hat den Vorteil, dass es Backups verschlüsselt.
> ...


Jetzt habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen. Ich hab eine private Cloud auf NAS mit 2 Festplatten und von der wird ab und zu ein Backup auf eine ältere NAS gemacht. Das letzte ist schon eine Weile her 
Passwörter habe ich im Kopf


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2021)

Die Cloud könnte natürlich zur größten Schwachstelle des Konzept werden wenn das Passwort 123456 lautet 😅


----------



## waldy (21 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Schwachstelle des Konzept werden wenn das Passwort 123456 lautet 😅


So schlecht es war nicht, Passwort hat 17 Jahre lang ohne Problem funktioniert und seine Dienst geleistet 
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> So schlecht es war nicht, Passwort hat 17 Jahre lang ohne Problem funktioniert und seine Dienst geleistet
> Gruß


Erzähl es noch jedem, super 👍


----------



## dekuika (21 November 2021)

Jetzt lautet es verm. 654321.


----------



## waldy (21 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Jetzt lautet es verm. 654321.


Ist schon geändert, aber es war Richtige Antwort


----------



## dekuika (21 November 2021)

Ich empfehle: PSSWRT


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich empfehle: PSSWRT


Oder "Peugeot307"


----------



## dekuika (21 November 2021)

Supervisor oder Administrator wäre auch lustig


----------



## Oberchefe (21 November 2021)

asdfg oder qwertz ist auch beliebt


----------



## Heinileini (21 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Supervisor oder Administrator wäre auch lustig


Oder Miniadstrator?


----------



## jensemann (22 November 2021)

DAMALS in der Ausbildung war das Passwort immer geheim  
Hat zu vielen Nachfragen der Schüler geführt.

Und SSD gehen auch nicht kaputt wennn sie nicht ständig beschrieben und überschrieben werden. 5 Jahre Garantie sind schonmal deutlich mehr als die 2 Jahre, die es vor 20 Jahren gab. 
Wenn deine alte HDD von vor 20 Jahren für deine Fotos und Videos deiner Jugendsünden ausreichte, können das ja nicht viel mehr als 30 oder 50GB gewesen sein. 


Ps. Ich wollte auch mal den Troll füttern


----------



## Mrtain (22 November 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen. Ich hab eine private Cloud auf NAS mit 2 Festplatten und von der wird ab und zu ein Backup auf eine ältere NAS gemacht. Das letzte ist schon eine Weile her
> Passwörter habe ich im Kopf


Und ich erst... nur eine Nas und gelegentlich mal ne Sicherung 😱


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 November 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen. Ich hab eine private Cloud auf NAS mit 2 Festplatten und von der wird ab und zu ein Backup auf eine ältere NAS gemacht. Das letzte ist schon eine Weile her
> Passwörter habe ich im Kopf


Backup läuft. Das letzte war von 2019


----------



## waldy (26 November 2021)

Hallo
Obwohl heute müsste Angebote sein, Festplatten sind noch nicht reduziert, warum?
Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (26 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Obwohl heute müsste Angebote sein, Festplatten sind noch nicht reduziert, warum?


Die potenziellen Anbieter haben bestimmt alle hier mitgelesen, waldy.


----------



## Mirko123 (26 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Obwohl heute müsste Angebote sein, Festplatten sind noch nicht reduziert, warum?
> Gruß


... mir ging es  auch nicht anders - hatte  extra meinen Tank leergefahren 😁


----------



## waldy (27 November 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die potenziellen Anbieter haben bestimmt alle hier mitgelesen, waldy.


Dann die Verkäufe müssten extra seine Angebote für mich aufpassen, mindestens 50 % 
Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2021)

Also 1TB SSD waren letzte Woche bei Amazon sehr billig.
Ok waren Interne … Hätte man natürlich noch ein Festplattengehäuse gebraucht und einbauen müssen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Obwohl heute müsste Angebote sein, Festplatten sind noch nicht reduziert, warum?
> Gruß


Vielleicht weil Du einer der Wenigen bist, der an die Black Week ... Friday-Kacke noch glaubt.

Wer die Preise seiner Wunschartikel beobachtet sieht, dass sich das sehr abgenutzt hat. Nicht zu Vergessen die Tricks, dass die Preise im Vorfeld steigen und die Rabatte eingepreist sind. Bei MM und den Mehrwerrsteueraktionen genau das schon beobachtet.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Dann die Verkäufe müssten extra seine Angebote für mich aufpassen, mindestens 50 %
> Gruß


Die gibt es wohl nur bei Ladenhütern. 

Bei der aktuelle Ware muss man doch froh sein, überhaupt etwas in akzeptabler Zeit zu bekommen.


----------



## Heinileini (27 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Dann die Verkäufe müssten extra seine Angebote für mich aufpassen, mindestens 50 %


Das reicht doch nicht. Auf Dich muss man 100% aufpassen, waldy!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wer die Preise seiner Wunschartikel beobachtet sieht, dass sich das sehr abgenutzt hat. Nicht zu Vergessen die Tricks, dass die Preise im Vorfeld steigen und die Rabatte eingepreist sind.


So ist es.

Beispiel:
Diesen Sommer CMP Wanderschuhe gekauft, regulär für 69,99€. Da ich die Schuhe sehr angenehm zum laufen empfinde wollte ich mir jetzt ein zweites Paar kaufen. Black Week Angebot für genau den gleichen Typ: 79,99 ( Angeblicher Ursprungspreis laut Angebot 119,99 € ).

Na dann warte ich doch mal lieber bis die Black Week und Weihnachten vorbei ist.
Ich kann warten 😆

@waldy, lass dich nicht verarschen, kaufe einfach dann wenn du es brauchst und nicht dann, wenn es dir der Amerikaner oder die Werbung vorschreibt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> So ist es.
> 
> Beispiel:
> Diesen Sommer CMP Wanderschuhe gekauft, regulär für 69,99€. Da ich die Schuhe sehr angenehm zum laufen empfinde wollte ich mir jetzt ein zweites Paar kaufen. Black Week Angebot für genau den gleichen Typ: 79,99 ( Angeblicher Ursprungspreis laut Angebot 119,99 € ).
> ...


Ich lache mich schlapp, Black Week ist vorbei, jetzt kosten die Schuhe wieder 69,95 statt 79,99 und der Ursprungspreis ist mit 89,99 € angegeben statt wie vor ein paar Tagen 119,99 €.

Ein Schelm wer da böses denkt.


----------



## waldy (3 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> 119,99


Das war vielleicht UPE gewesen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Das war vielleicht UPE gewesen


Nö, das sind Phantasiepreise um dir riesige Rabatte präsentieren zu können. Und da fallen viele drauf rein


----------



## PN/DP (3 Dezember 2021)

Man müsste die Verkäufer verpflichten, bei UVP/UPE-Angaben die Quelle mit anzugeben.

Harald


----------

